# to take sth/sb for granted



## JarekSteliga

Choć wiem (czy też wydaje mi się, że wiem co to znaczy) mam notoryczny problem ze znalezieniem odpowiednika polskiego. Proszę o pomoc. Najlepiej w kontekście. Oto parę przykładowych zdań. Proszę o propozycje *naturalnie brzmiących* tłumaczeń.

1. I had taken Zosia for granted and she left me.

2. I think you are taking me for granted. 

3. I took Wojtek's presence for granted. Now I know I should have sent him an invitation"


----------



## BezierCurve

Wydaje mi się, że w tym przypadku co kontekst to inne wyrażenie w języku polskim. W podanych przykładach po mojemu (naturalnie i niekoniecznie ściśle) byłoby to:

1. Traktowałem/łam Zosię jak coś oczywistego w moim życiu i odeszła.

2. Myślę, że nie bardzo się ze mną liczysz.

 3. Brałem/łam obecność Wojtka za pewnik. Teraz wiem, że powinienem/nam był/a wysłać mu zaproszenie.


----------



## majlo

1. Zmieniłbym "... ale (ona) odeszła".

3. Założyłem, że Wojtek przyjdzie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak jest, "założyłem" / "zakładałem" w 3. brzmi lepiej.

PS. Co do Zosi, "traktowanie jak coś oczywistego" może być tu świadomie wskazane przez podmiot jako przyczyna jej odejścia, wtedy "i" byłoby na miejscu. W przypadku przeciwstawienia jednego faktu drugiemu myślałem też o "a ona odeszła".


----------



## dreamlike

To nie jest jedno z tych sztywnych wyrażeń, które będzie miało swój jeden, uniwersalny odpowiednik w języku polskim - czasem trzeba trochę namysłu, żeby dobrze oddać zdanie gdzie zostało użyte. 

Zgadzam się z propozycjami Beziera, kilka uwag tylko. #2 - zastanawiałbym się jeszcze nad "Chyba (trochę) mnie nie doceniasz", "Myślę, że mnie nie doceniasz", "Myślę, że mnie lekceważysz". - zależnie od kontekstu. Np.
*(on a tennis court) 
A. You don't stand a chance against me. I'm bound to win. 
B. I think you're taking me for granted. * - tutaj wersja Beziera by pasowała, ale pozostałe trzy równie dobrze by się sprawdzały. 

#1 - tutaj sprawa się komplikuje, bo "take someone for granted" znaczy, że się kogoś nie docenia, źle traktuje, nie poświęca dużo uwagi w tym konkretnym kontekście (w związku). Więc może być - Nie doceniałem Zosi, nie traktowałem tak dobrze jak powinienem etc., i dlatego odeszła - albo - brałem za pewnik, że będzie trwać przy moim boku (czyli też mój udział w związku zbyt duży nie był), a ona odeszła. Tak czy siak, wychodzi chyba na jedno.


----------



## LilianaB

I think the first one could be also translated as  Całkowicie wierzyłem Zosi.  

2. Za bardzo mi ufasz. 

3. Było dla mnie rzeczą oczywistą że Wojtek przyjdzie.


----------



## kknd

W moim odczuciu dużo naturalniejsze są zdania postaci:
1. Nie traktowałem Zosi serio/należycie i (dlatego) mnie opuściła. (można się tu pokusić o nieco bardziej formalne sformułowania; „docenianie” jest bardzo dobre!)
2. Myślę, że nie traktujesz mnie serio. (a tu o nieco mniej, np. „widzę, że masz mnie gdzieś” albo „widzę, że się ze mną nie liczysz”)
3. Myślałem, że Wojtek przyjdzie. Trzeba było wysłać mu zaproszenie. („przyjdzie” można by zastąpić „wpadnie”, czy „będzie” – brak kontekstu)


----------



## JarekSteliga

Thanks everyone. 

Matching coined expressions can be a struggle but surely is worthwhile as it helps to learn both foreign (studied) and one's native language (though not everyone may be willing to admit the existence of any room for improvement as regards the latter).


----------



## dreamlike

I couldn't agree with you more, Jarek. In most cases, however, translating sentences with fixed expression isn't much of a challenge, and it comes automatically. Sometimes, though, you have to rack your brains to come up with accurate translation, and "take somebody/someone for granted" is a case in point. Those who claim their native language leaves no room for improvement are, erm, gravely mistaken, to put it mildly


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> W moim odczuciu dużo naturalniejsze są zdania postaci:
> 1. Nie traktowałem Zosi serio/należycie i (dlatego) mnie opuściła. (można się tu pokusić o nieco bardziej formalne sformułowania; „docenianie” jest bardzo dobre!)
> 2. Myślę, że nie traktujesz mnie serio. (a tu o nieco mniej, np. „widzę, że masz mnie gdzieś” albo „widzę, że się ze mną nie liczysz”)
> 3. (Myślałem) Byłem pewny, że Wojtek przyjdzie. Trzeba było wysłać mu zaproszenie. („przyjdzie” można by zastąpić „wpadnie”, czy „będzie” – brak kontekstu)


----------



## kknd

dzięki! twoja poprawka daje jeszcze lepsze tłumaczenie!


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Dzień dobry

Ja często się  zastanawiałem nad tłumaczeniem tego zwrotu na j. polski , znalazłem następujace przykłady !
Co o nich sądzicie ?

traktować jak coś oczywistego; brać coś za rzecz naturalną, oczywistą, nie doceniając jej

take something for granted - English-Polish Dictionary - Glosbe


*take somebody for granted *


nie doceniać kogoś, nie być wdzięcznym za kogoś, brać kogoś za pewnik


*take something for granted 
take it for granted*


uważać coś za rzecz oczywistą, brać coś za pewnik, zakładać coś z góry


To not show that you are grateful for someone or something, and forget that you are lucky to have them
nie doceniać kogoś/czegoś

Most of us take our freedom for granted.


----------



## grassy

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Co o nich sądzicie ?


Są OK.


----------



## yezyk

1. Nie ceniłem Zosi, jak należy, i dlatego odeszła.
2. Wydaje mi się, że mnie nie doceniasz.
3. Założyłam, że Wojtek będzie. Teraz wiem...

Ale też zawsze rozkminiam indywidualnie : )

("I took your love for granted...")


----------

